# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for November 2009

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Do a somersault in the air

Advanced Task - Hollow yourself out and carve yourself into a jack-o-lantern

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry guys, I should have posted this five days ago, but my Macbook is in for service.

For the advanced one, you can turn into a pumpkin if you want, but you can just carve your regular human body for some gore and guts  ::evil::   And to smartasses: yes, I know Halloween is in October, in fact, it's today  :tongue2:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

OMG, you used my basic task  ::D: .

OK, here's how it goes.  I don't think that I would like to carve myself.

BUT,

I would do it if I switched bodies with another dream character and turned "me" into a pumpkin, ready to carve.  I'd do a "magic spell" to take all of the guts out, and I'd carve it, to save time and make it creative.

----------


## hostetjm

If you "OBE" can you carve your body that you see lying on the bed? It's an image of yourself.

----------


## slayer

Moved to Task of the Month.

Good luck with that advanced task ._.

----------


## Mzzkc

I am so doing the advanced task ASAP. ^.^

----------


## lostification

Ive already done the Basic task before. I dont think i want to go advance and carve myself thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Howard

I'll get the Basic one. Not so sure about that Advanced one. I'll see.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

> I'll get the Basic one. Not so sure about that Advanced one. I'll see.



same here, but they know many people will have a hard time with the advanced task. This makes it more of an accomplishment for those that did do it.

----------


## Kamilii

The advanced task sounds really hard ._.

----------


## deepsleep

The advanced task should be fun.

----------


## Soul

If this was supposed to be posted days ago can a dream I had 3 days ago be eligble? The Latest LD In My DJ (Check date of post if you think i'm trying to get a task done without doing it.....Freerunning = Air Somersaults)

Can I still try to get advanced later if this counts?

----------


## Naiya

lol, I think I'll pass on the advanced. Too messy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I was in some desolate bombed-out cityscape.  I was all alone.  I said, "Fuck this madness! PUMPKIN MAN!"  I turned into a giant pumpkin. I was the only colorful thing there. Everything else was just dirty grays. I tried to move, but I could only wiggle around.  I grew two arms.  I summoned two kitchen knives, and carved a face on myself.  I felt like I was doing surgery on my own face. I was completely mad.  I scooped my pumpkin guts out of my mouth. I screamed in horror and agony.  
"WHO DID THIS TO ME? WHO DID THIS TO ME?" I screamed at the sky as I grew dozens of tiny robotic spider legs.  

Dark, evil, drum'n'bass music boomed through the city.  I shot a web out of my spinners in my pumkin ass, and began web slinging through the city. I grabbed my web with two huge man-arms, as I swung, spinning through the air between slings. BOOM BOOM BOOM WOWOWOWOW BOOM BA BOOM BOOM BOOM WAWAWAWWAWAWWAW
"WO DID THIS TO ME?" I screamed, grinning madly at nothing.  

I came to woods and a small Dark Ages hamlet at the edge of the city.  I sailed through the air landed in the town square. People screamed and ran in terror.  I shot them with webs from my hands, and grabbed people. I ate them, and pooped them out, and they were be covered with bright orange soggy pumpkin guts in a daze.

I grew great green tendrils, and ran through the village out into a forest. There I saw Silverwolf. She was a little black witch. She stepped out of her cottage.  Pixy looked at me concerned. "Tell me what I must do, Mother?" I said.
Silverwolf spoke as if in a trance, "You must let them cook you, love."

I laughed, and grew in size with each laugh.  My tendrils grew longer. I ran to a castle and I banged on the gate with my tendrils. "Let me in, you fools! You must cook me!" Guards looked over the walls.  

"The pumpkin monster!" they cried, and shot arrows at me.  
"That will do nothing. You must cook me!"
The guards came out and threw a net over me.  They put me in a cart with a cage on it, and rolled me into the city. "Kill the demon!" the people chanted. "Kill the monster." They took me out, and tied me to a stake in the city.

The main streets were cobblestone. All the buildings were stone with thatched roofs.  I was grinning at the people as they laid fuel for the fire at my spiderbot feet.  "KILL THE MONSTER!" they were chanting.  I laughed at them, and my hollow laughter rang through the city.

"Cook me will you? I do not taste delicious! I will not be made a pie of! I taste like pure power, bitches!"

They lit flames under me, and I began to cook. My sking began to blister. "Cook me, will you?" I boomed at the townspeople. At that moment, dozens of pumpkins broke haflway or so through the ground. They had big glass eyes that were looking at all the people. Tendrils came out of the ground and grew rapidly toward the people, wrapping around their ankles.

"PUT OUT THE FIRE! PUT OUT THE FIRE!" they screamed.  

"It's too late, bitches! Now you have to EAT ME! NOW! HAHAHAHAHAHA!"

----------


## SilverBells

> I was in some desolate bombed-out cityscape.  I was all alone.  I said, "Fuck this madness! PUMPKIN MAN!"  I turned into a giant pumpkin. I was the only colorful thing there. Everything else was just dirty grays. I tried to move, but I could only wiggle around.  I grew two arms.  I summoned two kitchen knives, and carved a face on myself.  I felt like I was doing surgery on my own face. I was completely mad.  I scooped my pumpkin guts out of my mouth. I screamed in horror and agony.  
> "WHO DID THIS TO ME? WHO DID THIS TO ME?" I screamed at the sky as I grew dozens of tiny robotic spider legs.  
> 
> Dark, evil, drum'n'bass music boomed through the city.  I shot a web out of my spinners in my pumkin ass, and began web slinging through the city. I grabbed my web with two huge man-arms, as I swung, spinning through the air between slings. BOOM BOOM BOOM WOWOWOWOW BOOM BA BOOM BOOM BOOM WAWAWAWWAWAWWAW
> "WO DID THIS TO ME?" I screamed, grinning madly at nothing.  
> 
> I came to woods and a small Dark Ages hamlet at the edge of the city.  I sailed through the air landed in the town square. People screamed and ran in terror.  I shot them with webs from my hands, and grabbed people. I ate them, and pooped them out, and they were be covered with bright orange soggy pumpkin guts in a daze.
> 
> I grew great green tendrils, and ran through the village out into a forest. There I saw Silverwolf. She was a little black witch. She stepped out of her cottage.  Pixy looked at me concerned. "Tell me what I must do, Mother?" I said.
> ...



:O Epic!

----------


## AndresLD

there is no way I'm trying the advanced one, I can usually feel pain in my dreams  :Sad:

----------


## cygnus

what the heck is a somersault, anyways? what a weird word. i spun around in the air with my hands supporting my weight in a dream this morning... does that count?  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> there is no way I'm trying the advanced one, I can usually feel pain in my dreams



Just say, "I feel no pain, this is a dream."





> what the heck is a somersault, anyways? what a weird word. i spun around in the air with my hands supporting my weight in a dream this morning... does that count?



I would say so. I don't really know the difference between a somersault in the air and a flip. I guess with a somersault in the air, you push your hands on imaginary ground?





> :O Epic!



Yes. Thank, you. Epically mad.

----------


## Soul

> what the heck is a somersault, anyways? what a weird word. i spun around in the air with my hands supporting my weight in a dream this morning... does that count?



 Doing a forward flip in the air

----------


## cygnus

ok. i looked up that strange word in the dictionary:

somersault |ˈsəmərˌsôlt|
noun
an acrobatic movement in which a person turns _head over heels_ in the air *or on the ground* and lands or finishes _on their feet_.

--
that's what i did!

here's the excerpt from my journal with details on the "somersaulting" part:

im in a music store and some kid walks by carrying a loose guitar string. the string pokes me just beneath my eye and i start yelling at the kid. i go up to the counter and see A. (a friend who now lives far away). some music is playing and i start to move in a circle with my upper body while my feet are in one spot on the floor. 

i realize im dreaming and continue my swaying/dancing movement. then i spin around for awhile with my arms holding up the rest of my body. my legs are sort of turning over my head and i do what i think to be break dance moves. i don't seem to have a spine - more like a rotating robotic lower body. i actually get tired, stop and end up on my feet.  <--- there ya go.

some old white guy in a plaid kanga hat is furious that im dancing and marches up to me and A. (were now in a misty, green yard) and i say hey guess what! and grab his hat. i spin it off into the distance and say this is a dream! he runs off to get it and goes under a big tree. he starts picking up some round, spiky seed balls and throws them at me. i have his hat again and i block the seeds with it and wake up.

----------


## deepsleep

It's a flip guys.It's just an alternative saying I guess. lol
(Sorry about the above post)

----------


## cygnus

if it was a flip it would be "do a flip." i just looked up the definition!

 :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> ok. i looked up that strange word in the dictionary:
> 
> somersault |ˈsəmərˌsôlt|
> noun
> an acrobatic movement in which a person turns _head over heels_ in the air *or on the ground* and lands or finishes _on their feet_.
> 
> --
> that's what i did!
> 
> ...



Congratulations!  It sounds like the man was throwing lychee fruits at you!

----------


## cygnus

aww man i could've made a nice jello snack.

----------


## sonicmstr

the pumpkin one sounds fun, hopefully i'll do it this month.

----------


## slash112

Aww man, bad timing.

A couple of months ago I did a somersault in the air when I was Spiderman.

----------


## AndresLD

Lol mine was perfect timing,
I had my third Lucid Dream, and I started flying and did some flips, then landed on the ground. Later that day I read the task of the month and BAM! yup, I completed the basic task of the month, without knowing it was the basic task of the month.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> aww man i could've made a nice jello snack.



One thing I want to get into in dreams is making food for people, engaging the taste and smell sense in the brain.  I did it once. It was cool.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Lol mine was perfect timing,
> I had my third Lucid Dream, and I started flying and did some flips, then landed on the ground. Later that day I read the task of the month and BAM! yup, I completed the basic task of the month, without knowing it was the basic task of the month.



That is badass.

----------


## Pepperoni Pizza

I think I can do the basic one. I might try the advanced task, though, I have problems with feeling pain in my dream. This might help me get over it.

----------


## goldentheponygirl

Had a lucid dream last night where I was flying, or maybe it was more like floating.  I was going through the air pretty slowly and I somersaulted in the air.  I kept my eyes open and watched everything around me as I flipped.  It was fun.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I was in a LD this morning, and remembered to do the basic task.  I flew up a little, then spun around in a somersault.  It was so fun!

I was lucky this morning, I had another LD, so I decided to complete the advanced task.  I switched bodies with a DC so I wasn't "me", then it didn't really seem to be "me", so I changed somebody into "me" and we started talking how I do, it was very fun to have someone that talks like me to talk to!  Then I changed me into a pumpkin.  It was a very large pumpkin, and had a slight white tinge to it.  Then, with my "magic finger" I cut off the top, and took out the guts the same way.  All a very fast process.  Then, I turned my back, and cut the jack o lantern's face out.  I turn around and it looks rather intracit.  It was like a house, with a jack o lantern's face in it.  The other side of it had the same cutout.

----------


## Blazeingcxh

I'll try to take both.

Basic:Go to the moon and jump high in the low gravity and i should be able to do it
Advanced:Hmmmmmm...Get a knife,a full body mirror and see what i can do.

lets hope i can get lucid...

----------


## baccuss

Flips are easy...well not that easy, Thats my general take of mode from high places, wither the dive and swoop or the multi somersault swoop.

Why would I want to be a pumpkin?

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> Flips are easy...well not that easy, Thats my general take of mode from high places, wither the dive and swoop or the multi somersault swoop.
> 
> Why would I want to be a pumpkin?



Cause it's fun to try out?

----------


## baccuss

> Cause it's fun to try out?



I tried that last night. My psyche doesn't seem to like turning into something else. I can move into the pumkin and examine it from every angle but cant seem to become a pumpkin. Weird.


Interesting experiment.

----------


## Pepperoni Pizza

I can't do either of them. Grr. I think I will focus on the somersault tonight when I am lucid... at least I hope I will be lucid. I might try the pumpkin one, I am now confident in my abilities to turn into a pumpkin using passive control.

----------


## ninja9578

Okay, everyone should be cought up in a little bit.

 :OK Bye now:  goldentheponygirl

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

Okay the first time I tried to succeed a task of the month and post a dream in this forum!

Below follows a copy of my dream journal entry for the night from 13 November to 14 November. 

For your convenience I made the lucid part dark dark red and the basic task of the month task dark green!

*13/14-11-09
*I was bicycling through Amsterdam and figured I could go and grab a beer. I saw this bar and to my surprise I also saw two friends of me; Moos and Jeroen. I went in and Moos kept being unbelievably annoying (which is something completely unlike him, or any of my friends for that matter). I warned him so many times and at one point I decided the only way out was to just ignore him but then he poured this drink all over me and I just lost it. In a dozen or so hits I hit him out of the bar, I was surprised by how powerful my hits were, he did not come back after this even though I had prevously used physical force to try and stop him as he had done so as well in his succesful attempts to annoy me. 

But now Jeroen was incredibly pissed at me for doing this. We got in a fight and luckily I could continually block his hits. But the guy just wouldn't give up! Then Mirjam joins and she had shaven her head (WTD?!), she is also pissed at me for the same reason. 

The bar tender who was joining the conversation troughout the whole dream so far now also picked their sides. I kept to try and explain how this wasn't my fault and why I had beaten the crap out of Moos but I realized this wasn't going to work this way. So I said I'd leave, when I got outside I saw my saddle of my bicycle had been sawn or cut off! I thought this to be unbelievably low and could hardly believe it! No way I could get home easily now, and I would have to buy a new saddle while I'm too low on cash. 

So I reality checked but my hands looked okay. Jeroen stepped by and handed over my keys he had stolen, laughed at me and walked away. He answered positively when I asked him if they, or Moos, had done this. Thinking again how screwed up this was, friends driven apart and my bicycle like this I decided to reality check again but again my hands looked okay. I looked around and thought this could not possibly be a dream but it was so screwed up I decided to go trough all reality checks I knew because I couldn't possibly believe real life would be so fucked up either! 

When I pinched my nose I could breath through it and I was extremely relieved! *LUCID*! I jumped on the bike and I wanted to do something awesome. As if it was a BMX I did a couple of wall rides and jumped on a couple of cars that were on my way etc. 

_Realizing the task of the month was to do a somersault in the air I just did that. Halfway through I realized it wasn't going well enough so I perhaps cheated a bit by using my flying powers to land okay. Wondering about if this was going to cut it_I met this, or rather heard this talking out loud, women with orange hair who was talking about how life would be with a lexicon of 600 000 words. I got in a discussion with her and she also mentions how new proverbs are awesome, she gave a weird comparison as an example of an, in my eyes lames, example of a proverb. She explained the meaning of it even worse than the example she gave me. When I noticed there was another bicycler with us I noticed it was my old friend Leon! Thinking the advanced dream task was to have a dream character do a somersault I just asked him to do so. 

But during all of this time I was doing more stuff (the lady wasn't that interesting and my dream control is mostly limited to flying only so I tried out a couple of tricks) such as checking my cellphone to see if I could enable some cool stuff there and things like that. Some member on dreamviews said I should wish for what I wanted, and after I saw my cellphone was mostly regular I wished for something I can hardly remember. I closed my eyes and as soon as I did I realized I had just woken up!

----------


## evildoctor

Hi,

I tried the task of the month last night for the first time.

I had 4 WILD's last night.

After my first WILD I woke up. I was then hit almost immediately by SP - I felt my body vibrating and shaking like crazy. I felt myself float up and away. I was blind at first but then requested vision. The scene of my bedroom rendered and I flew out my bedroom window, over the yard and down the road. It was night time / dawn and there was no-one else around so I decided to try the task of the month for the very first time.

I landed in the road and first tried doing a few stupid things like hopping and jumping (I normally fly everywhere - why walk/run when you can fly right?). The I went for the summersalt. It was lazy and slow like - but I jumped up really high (about 10 feet) and dip a slow backwards flip and landed on my feet.

 ::D:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I finished the TOTM a week ago, am I going to get a new TOTM badge, or can it be taken off?  What's the update with the badges, they were working last month, obviously.

----------


## ninja9578

My computer died so I didn't have my Photoshop files.  I'll make them soon.

----------


## ebullere

I accomplished the basic task.

Using WBTB, I had a WILD. The first thing I did after rolling up the windowshade for light was a somersault in the air, as per the monthly task. There were some random people in my room. I exploded their heads off their bodies, but somehow it wasn't satisfying. Everything was fuzzy and vague. I tried to focus, but there wasn't anything interesting enough to focus on.

----------


## Serith

I tried the advanced task, but I couldn't bring myself to do it.

I was at my school.  It was late summer and the campus was not the same.

An unusual group had begun to live there.  They were a bunch of tough guys, generally about 30 to 40 years old, seemingly from the 18th-19th century, all speaking in upper-class British accents.  They had perfected an unusual martial discipline.

They would fry eggs, and when they flipped the eggs, they would do things during that instant.  Over time, they would be able to do more and more in that instant, until they gained superhuman speed and strength.  Fortunately, they were generally friendly.

I began to suspect I was lucid, but for some reason, I couldn't just acknowledge it, I had to become lucid within the context of the dream-story.  I asked the leader of the strongmen how they were capable of such impressive feats, and as I suspected, he replied that it was because life was a dream.  I then was able to agree with him, and I told him I knew it because I could use telekinesis.

After I demonstrated on a nearby object, he was very interested in how I did it.  I explained it as best I could (which was, surprisingly, about as well as I'd be able to while awake), and he seemed to accept it, though he didn't try it himself.

This helped me to remember the advanced task of the month.  Shapeshifting is not something I can really do, so I just asked the group leader to lend me his knife.  He drew an ordinary steak knife from a sheath somewhere, and wordlessly handed it to me.  I started to cut myself, but I could not bring myself to slice deeply.  I decided to ask him for his infinitely sharp knife, and after a moment's hesitation, he removed a superthin blade from a hiding place within his hat.  I was unable to bring myself to use that either, so I lost lucidity, and went to get ice cream.

----------


## Astroman129

I haven't had a lucid dream in, like, a year. Literally.  :Sad: 

I really need to work on my lucid dreaming. I can't do well!  :Sad:

----------


## Lucidness

Cant people just lie just to get the orange name and stuff?

----------


## Hidden

> Cant people just lie just to get the orange name and stuff?



Nothing's stopping them.  But really, if they care that much, they can have their colored name and animated gif.  Their lie will be on their conscience FOREVER.

Why do I always check the task of the month at the very end of the month?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Cant people just lie just to get the orange name and stuff?



Actually, the staff makes sure people are telling the truth first.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> Actually, the staff makes sure people are telling the truth first.



Really? As far as I know, we just hope you're telling the truth. Besides, why lie? There's really no point.

----------


## Hidden

> Really? As far as I know, we just hope you're telling the truth. Besides, why lie? There's really no point.



What?  You mean the staff doesn't screen the posts for lies??  ::shock::

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> What?  You mean the staff doesn't screen the posts for lies??



Um...How would we? Besides, if you're faking a Lucid Dream just to get an animated badge under your username on a forum, you obviously have some things to work out.

----------


## Hidden

> Um...How would we? Besides, if you're faking a Lucid Dream just to get an animated badge under your username on a forum, you obviously have some things to work out.



Lol Snowy.  I guess you don't screen for sarcasm either, do you?  :wink2:

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> Lol Snowy.  I guess you don't screen for sarcasm either, do you?



Yeah, but I just like answering rhetorical and sarcastic questions.  :smiley:

----------


## Hidden

> Yeah, but I just like answering rhetorical and sarcastic questions.



You had me worried for awhile there. =)

----------


## Sasuke

I accomplished the basic task before i even read this. Like two nights ago, it was still november then therefore i win  ::D: . i did wake up after it though, and it was slightly by accident.

----------


## Hidden

> I accomplished the basic task before i even read this. Like two nights ago, it was still november then therefore i win . i did wake up after it though, and it was slightly by accident.



Only slightly by accident?

----------


## Twoshadows

After quite a few months off, I finally completed a Task of the Month. I looked up the TOM last week and found that the basic was one I do all the time anyway, so I figured that I should do it and get some credit. Of course this is the last day of the month, so it's not going to be much credit. But for what it's worth, here it is:

*Dream:

*I was jumping on a trampoline. I was suddenly partially lucid. The dream faded. But like before I was able to force the scene around me so I was back on the trampoline. As I jumped I noticed tootsie rolls on the trampoline bouncing around. I thought. "Yes, this is a dream I can eat candy!" So I started eating the tootsie rolls. (This obviously wasn't my best LD or I would have realized that I didn't have to be satisfied with toosie rolls, and I could have created chocolate truffles or something that I enjoy more. But surprisingly the tootsie rolls tasted pretty good to me.)

So I ate and jumped and then I *started doing flips*. At that moment I remembered that the *Task of the Month* was to do flips/somersaults in the air. So I continued for a while, flipping and trying to stay in the air for longer than normal.. I have always liked doing what I call "dream flips" so I felt that this was using my LD wisely.

But after while I suddenly wanted to do something really different. I don't really remember how it happened--if I created it or it just appeared. But suddenly I was in the *Death Star*. I was looking down at a very large meeting. I could see *Darth Vader* sitting in the middle of this huge group of people all sitting around him in this stadium like setting.

I decided that I wanted to have some fun. I was feeling very brave and in control. So I flew down to Darth Vader and kicked him in the chest and then quickly flew back up and out of the stadium.

It was so uneventful that I purposely waited for someone to start chasing me. Finally I was aware that one of the head guys was coming after me, and I felt a little thrill of excitement.

And then I woke up.  :Sad:

----------


## Raven Knight

Last minute task of the month, basic task!  I did a somersault through the air over the Assassin to kill the Templar behind him.  Here is the dream excerpt...





> There was a Templar sneaking up behind the Assassin.  "I'll show you what a woman can do in battle!"  I charged at the Assassin and the Templar behind him.  It was clear the Assassin thought I'd snapped and was attacking him… and he didn't seem sure of how to respond to that.  It was obvious he didn't want to fight a fellow Assassin whether that was a man or a woman.  *Right as I got in front of the Assassin I jumped into the air and did a flip*, coming down right on top of the Templar behind him sword first.  I drove the sword right into his head.  He crumpled to the ground in a heap.  The Assassin turned around and saw the Templar I had just killed.



But I'm not even going to try the advanced one!  ::barf::

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Where's December's TOTM?

----------

